

Show HN: Get an SMS when your site is posted on HN (made for $50 on Bountify) - bevan
http://www.hntexter.com

======
bevan
I commissioned this Rails app for $50 on Bountify.co. I'm also the founder of
Bountify, and am trying to demonstrate some cool use cases. Please let me know
if you have any feedback on either site!

